# new baroque trumpet thing



## Ampersand Man (Aug 10, 2008)

what are you thoughts

this was inspired by soundandfury's trumpet thing btw


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Hi Ampersand Man, is the link OK?? I cant hear a thing.


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

That's impressive, nicely handled key changes.
Good use of various bits of baroque idiom eg bar 10, somewhat remeniscent of Handel I might say.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2008)

Yeh, most impressive, I still get no sound


----------



## Ampersand Man (Aug 10, 2008)

nice sarcasm


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2008)

Ampersand Man said:


> nice sarcasm


Not so,  I get window player it scrolls, but no sound.


----------



## soundandfury (Jul 12, 2008)

I opened it in a midi editor (anvil studio), works fine. Maybe windows media player is just rubbish (hint: it is)


----------



## fox_druid (Feb 12, 2007)

Maybe there's something wrong with your SW Synth, or maybe you have just muted it.

Last time there were something wrong my computer OS installation, it seemed to be the sound card, and my computer could not play any MIDI file.

Well... sounds like English Baroque style. Maybe Purcell's. Or maybe a 20th century thing in baroque manner, because i think the chord progession sounds a bit weird for me.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

fox_druid said:


> Maybe there's something wrong with your SW Synth, or maybe you have just muted it.
> 
> Last time there were something wrong my computer OS installation, it seemed to be the sound card, and my computer could not play any MIDI file.


No, all switches are on and at full volume, and it is d/l other clips ok, but never mind, may be *Ampersand Man* could give a link through Box Net or similar.


----------

